# mini's hair....



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, due to my ever present lack of ambition, i've slacked in grooming mini's long, luscious hair....

so....today... i noticed she was looking right nasty and decided to give her a good grooming. sadly, she had matts all over her little body.

the only thing i could think of was to CUT it. it would make it easier on us both at this time.

i hacked and hacked until i could hack no more... i didn't do the best job, as we both had enough and i wasn't going to torture the girl. 

the poor thing, she looks so unfortunate without her lovely locks.  and she’s rather tiny looking now…..

when we get over our embarrassment i'll post some pictures... until then, we hang our heads low and hide from the world.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww...poor sweet baby girl. Well...I, for one, cannot wait to see her haircut! With that face, the girl would look smashing in ANY cut - I'm sure of it. And even if *you're* not completely thrilled with the haircut, don't let her know it - that'll give her a complex. Tell her she's your gorgeous girl...she is after all!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Mini is such a beautiful girl I am sure she looks good in any haircut :wub:


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Ditto. Can a Maltese look bad with any kinda hair cut? lol


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sure she looks adorable!! She has such a pretty face. Remember the pic Kat shared of Crystal shaved down really short. She looked like a glamorous movie star from the 50's! She really did look adorable. And as much as Heidi went on and on about how bad Tatumn looked after his infamous grooming, he looked fabulous. Of course both babies where photographed in adorable little outfits. So maybe it's a good excuse to go shopping for Mini. And then I'm dying to see pics of that beautiful girl.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So now we have a "Skinny Mini" who is just as sweet as she was before the matts....better go dig those sweaters out....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW Carrie, I know you must have hated cutting Minis hair, but I'm sure she will be just as cute & gorgeous in a short do. And Mini will do fine with it too, I honestly believe they like having shorter hair. Can't wait to see pics of the "new" Mini. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I wanna seeeee!! I bet she looks adorable! You do such a fab job with Mass's hair. Pics, pics, pics!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww, I bet she looks adorable! Mini could never look bad! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i've noticed that her hair is now wavy. with the longer locks it weighed it down.... now she looks weird.

but i have to say, she's having a blast. she's running around like a nutter and rubbing her body all over the furniture and floor...lol.

she's so silly. 

i also have to reiterate that i didn't really give her a specific 'do. i just hacked her down. i didn't worry about the finish work....so she's not all that even. 

plus, her hair is very different than massimo's. so she doesn't look like him in the cut.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> but i have to say, she's having a blast. she's running around like a nutter and rubbing her body all over the furniture and floor...lol.
> 
> she's so silly.[/B]


You know, that's what it really is all about. Their happiness. I keep telling myself that everytime I see an adorable face with a beautiful top knot and bow. Zoe did those same antics and smiled from ear to ear when I cut off her top knot. Dang it's too bad she hated it so much. Course it didn't help that Jett would literaly dive for her pony tail and try to wrestle the bow out of her hair. Poor Zoe and bad, bad Jett.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I wanna see. Carrie, there's no way you could do a hack job on your babies--you do a wonderful job. 

Ollie is going to need a good, short clip soon for the spring/summer. I don't know if I'll do it myself yet. I think I do a pretty good job, but there's nothing like a good, pro hair-do. Jury is still out. I wanna see Mini...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I bet she just looks adorable and is enjoying the "freedom" from hair right now. Can't wait to see pix of your precious girl's new 'do and Massimo too!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

pictures carrie, i miss seeing your babies :wub: *hugs*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ok. took a bunch but she wanted nothing to do with it.... here's the only decent one i got. lol

[attachment=35577:010_copy.jpg]

EDIT: here's another, mass is in it too...

[attachment=35579:018_copy.jpg]


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Awwww! She looks so pretty. I don't know what you are talking about, what a pretty little girl.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Carrie - she doesn't look that bad - I really was expecting a disaster butch job ..

She doesn't even look different.

She's adorable


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's my sweet Mini and Mass!!! They both look ADORABLE!! Very cute little outfit Mini has on there too. :wub: And in the second pic she looks like she's happy and got that tail action going on!! You really have the most precious babies there Carrie. Thanks for posting a pic! :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

They look adorable!!!!






> ok. took a bunch but she wanted nothing to do with it.... here's the only decent one i got. lol
> 
> [attachment=35577:010_copy.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

she still looks beautiful to me!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think she looks darling Carrie. You are being too hard on yourself. You do a great job grooming her.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she looks great! pixel has wavy hair short too


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

She looks gorgeous! I knew she would! :wub: Carrie, you did great!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: aww she is such a doll, both ur babies are :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What haircut?? I can't get past those gorgeous little faces!! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's still a beauty and mass is lookin handsome too!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She still looks cute as can be Carrie :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

With that face, Mini could never look bad. Mass is also looking mighty good. No matter what the cut, your babies are just too cute.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Mini is adorable - I think you do a great job! I love both of your babies. :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Love those bubs. :wub: I think she looks beautiful, as always. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Simply adorable, and one lucky little girl to have you as her mommy :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

aWWW so cute mini is so adorable :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She looks fine!
She is MINI and Mini is ADORABLE! as other's have said she has beautiful face! and now she can wear clothes longer without fear of horrible matts!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

They both look precious. Don't beat yourself up. You did a good job. Besides, their hair grows, so it won't be long before you can do it again. :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks everyone!  i took her outside today and she was looking cold, so i brought her back in to get her dressed... as soon as i got out clothes she went NUTS and dove right in. :w00t: 

i think the short cut is the way to go for her. she really seems to like it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She looks wonderful. You did a really good job.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww Carrie, I think only a Mom would feel Mini has a "bad haircut" she is just DARLING still and Mass oh so handsome.

Take heart, you can use my Manta if you wish, "it's only hair, it will grow back" or you can learn to like short hair.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Carrie she is still a sheer DELIGHT :wub: Sarah


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

They are beautiful. I was thinking of really chop hair cut, but she looks georgous. I can't wait until I take Nayla to her first haircut. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh she is adorable!!!! CeeCee's hair curls up when she is short and it is cute also!!!!! I'll bet she is feeling free as a little bird!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mini is adorable and I don't think there's anything that could make her look less than stunning!


----------

